# Four Judge AMHR/ASPC show in Kansas



## ponyranch (Jun 9, 2011)

The Area VI Shetland Pony and Miniature Horse Breeders Association would like to invite you to our second annual club show in Lyons, Kansas, on June 17, 18 and 19. This is a four judge show with a full slate of classes for Miniatures and Shetlands including American Show Ponies. Class fees are very reasonable when you take into consideration that you are being judged by four judges. There is an unlimited class fee available if your like to show your horse or pony in multiple classes. The facility has added additional stalls to accommodate the additional entries that are being received this year.

The deadline for entering was June 6 but it has been brought to our attention over the weekend that some people were not able to locate our web site to download the premium book.

Club web site is http://www.area6club.info/.

Our show manager, Heather Franklin said she will accept your entries up to Monday, June 13, with no late fee but she would appreciate an email or phone call this week to let her know you are sending entries so she can plan accordingly.

Heather’s email address is [email protected]

Her cell phone number is 785-539-0423.

We appreciate your support of our Kansas show.


----------

